# Attention Members of Mythic Scribes



## Steerpike (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my 3000th post on the site.








That is all


----------



## Ankari (Sep 26, 2012)

You're a spammer.  I'm reporting you.


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 26, 2012)

Ankari said:


> You're a spammer.  I'm reporting you.



Right on. Totally.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, I thought I posted a lot.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 26, 2012)

Quite the milestone, Steerpike. Congrats. ^^


----------



## FatCat (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats my fellow feline, here's a video for your enjoyment.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 27, 2012)

Which according to the ranking system you are now a Valar Lord.... if it could be seen behind your moderator label.

Only 1,000 to go to become a true Mythic Scribe.


----------



## Chilari (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats for being really talkative I guess?

I wish we could see our ranks as well as moderator tags.


----------



## Devor (Sep 27, 2012)

Huzzah for Steerpike!


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 27, 2012)

You know. I didn't even realise _I _was so close to the next level. 

Just a little more _exp_...


----------



## Ireth (Sep 27, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> Which according to the ranking system you are now a Valar Lord.... if it could be seen behind your moderator label.



*looks at the ranking system* Not to be an elvish Grammar Nazi, but "Istari" is the plural form. The singular is Istar. 

Not that that's any of your fault, Butterfly. ^^;


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 27, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> Which according to the ranking system you are now a Valar Lord.... if it could be seen behind your moderator label.
> 
> Only 1,000 to go to become a true Mythic Scribe.



Somehow I was completely unaware of that list. Been wondering about it for a while, never thought to ask


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 27, 2012)

I wasn't aware of it either. I just noticed whenever the title changed under the avatar


----------

